# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Жить сегодняшним днём? Или завтрашним тоже?

## Irina

*Не скрою, что перебрала массу форумов, блогов, пересмотрела мнения классиков на этот счет. И нигде не нашла однозначного ответа. Все люди мыслят по-разному. Любопытно при этом, что многие, очень многие из нас ( имею ввиду мнения людей) уверенно заявляют, что надо жить «сегодняшним днем».*

А что вы думаете по этому поводу? Нужно наслаждаться жизнью здесь и сейчас или планировать её наперед?

----------


## multiarc

Моё мнение : нужно использовать все возможности всегда и везде. А вообще вопрос из разряда : такс, вот куплю себе завтра инструкцию к жизни и всё тогда у меня будет замечательно .

----------


## Irina

Мне в жизни встречались люди которые планировали всё в своей жизни. Например, выйду замуж в 23, ребёнка рожу в 25, построю дом к 30 годам и т.д. И что же делать когда приходит время? Замуж выйти не по любви а потому что запланировано. Ребёнка родить не потому что хочу, а потому что надо? 
Я о такой  жизненной позиции спрашиваю. 

По мне, чем так жить, то уж лучше одним днём.

----------


## Akasey

> Мне в жизни встречались люди которые планировали всё в своей жизни. Например, выйду замуж в 23, ребёнка рожу в 25, построю дом к 30 годам и т.д. И что же делать когда приходит время? Замуж выйти не по любви а потому что запланировано. Ребёнка родить не потому что хочу, а потому что надо? 
> Я о такой жизненной позиции спрашиваю. 
> По мне, чем так жить, то уж лучше одним днём


 никак не получается жить одним днём, всё приходится оглядываться назад, и всё чаще задумчиво смотреть вперёд...

----------


## vova230

Живите одним днем, но так, буд-то собираетесь жить вечно.

----------


## Irina

Иногда задумываюсь, а не получается ли так, что, пока строишь планы и осуществляешь их, жизнь теряет краски и проходит может и не мимо, но как-то боком? Всё-таки так и не могу определиться что же лучше - яркая жизнь сегодня или стабильная послезавтра.

----------


## multiarc

Ни того ни другого всё равно не выйдет . Задумываться стоит, если просчёт возможен. И его вероятность хотябы приближается к 90%. В общем и целом у каждого свой путь, каждый выбирает сам : строить планы или нет, в какой последовательности. Если у человека душа не лежит строить планы и продумывать всё наперёд, то у него будет наперекосяк если не всё, то практически всё что он напланировал. Такие люди любят реагировать почти мгновенно. Они живут мгновением. Для них не приемлемо планирование, ибо оно всё равно не даёт результатов. А кто-то наоборот любит всё планировать. Такие люди всегда любят подумать над решением, как говорится 7 раз отмерь 1 раз отреж. И у них не получается реагировать с той же скоростью как у предыдущей групки людей. У них только при чётком планировании всё идёт хорошо. Это такие 2 утрированные групки людей, а мы же всегда где-то между ними. Будьте собой =) и самосовершенствуйтесь, как говорится : Develop yourself.

----------

